# Armar T28 serial cable (cable unlock para SE)



## lucho999

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, y por lo que he leido esta buenisimo. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a construir un T28 serial cable para liberar un sony ericsson (esquema del circuito), desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DARFER

lucho999 dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en este foro, y por lo que he leido esta buenisimo. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a construir un T28 serial cable para liberar un sony ericsson (esquema del circuito), desde ya muchas gracias.



hay tiene le cable y utilice  semCtool 2.2 y facil suerte


----------



## ktienda

por favor necesito ese mismo esquema pero es que aca en colombia como que no venden max 3232 solo el max 232, si algien tiene ese plano del cable t28 serial para unlock   le agradecería muchísimo  y ojala sea 100% probado gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Puedes usar el MAX232 que para efectos practicos realiza la misma funcion que el MAX3232

Saludos.


----------



## alexsuarez

alguien sabe si este cable me sirve para abrir las bandas a un t 106 que tengo en colombia de la empresa OLA ??? si sirve en que plataforma lo uso y con cual programa??? la vaina es urgente gracias


----------



## gianco

Tengan cuidado si intercambian el max232 con el max3232, no soy experto en el tema pero creo que los voltajes son distintos, me parece que uno es 3.5 y el otro 5v
Salu2


----------



## henrylandru

http://www.euskalnet.net/shizuka/cablenokia.htm#lista comp

lean bien aca tiene  la diferencias entre el 232 y el 3232. tengo tb un circuito con el 232 quien lo quiera q me avise. les paso la dir de donde lo saque.


----------



## Ariel73

DARFER dijo:
			
		

> lucho999 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola soy nuevo en este foro, y por lo que he leido esta buenisimo. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a construir un T28 serial cable para liberar un sony ericsson (esquema del circuito), desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay tiene le cable y utilice  semCtool 2.2 y facil suerte
Hacer clic para expandir...


Me pasarias como es el cable a mi?
GRACIAS


----------



## santa_fe

Holas colegas mi pregunta es la siguiente estoy volviendome loco buscando como liberar los sony ericsson mas que nada la serie t290 alguien me podria decir si este esquema del cable t28 ya ah funcionado realmente con windows xp y el soft USB Smart SEMC tool??? desde ya muchas gracias espero respuesta el foro esta una masa soy nuevo saludos...


----------



## ing-cel

lucho999 dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy nuevo en este foro, y por lo que he leido esta buenisimo. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a construir un T28 serial cable para liberar un sony ericsson (esquema del circuito), desde ya muchas gracias.



me podrias pasar los diagramas?


----------



## Vikant

Me gustaria que me mandara el diagrama de como crear este cablecito.
De Antemano muchas gracias!!!.


----------



## :::Rick:::

henrylandru dijo:
			
		

> http://www.euskalnet.net/shizuka/cablenokia.htm#lista%20comp
> 
> lean bien aca tiene  la diferencias entre el 232 y el 3232. tengo tb un circuito con el 232 quien lo quiera q me avise. les paso la dir de donde lo saque.



Hola, me podrias pasar el circuito con el max 232?
Gracias


----------



## NightWalker

Buenas, yo tambien estaba interesado en el esquematico del cable t28 usando el max 232 ya que en mi localidad no se encuentra el max3232 gracias de antemano.


----------



## roesvago

necesito saber si este cable sirve para liberar un k700i, aparte si me podrian ayudar con el mismo tema de los demas amigos el problema del max232 si tienen alguna solucion q la comenten.


----------



## matiasdj87

Soy un principiante en esto pero se puede usar el MAX232.


----------



## pichonvirtual

hola tengo unas dudas sobre el circuito para el cable T28 serial:
la duda es, si hay que suministrarle corriente para que el circuito integrado funcione o la corriente la toma del puerto RS232 para su funcionamiento.

y la otra es que la conexion del integrado tanto para el Max3232 es exactamente la misma para un Max232

espero me puedan ayudar amigos del foro


----------



## matiasdj87

Podes usar cualquiera de los 2 integrados, si te fijas el datasheet son iguales. Creo que el 232 tiene 2 Entradas y 2 Salidas, y el 3232 tiene solamente 1 entrada y 1 salida, si usas un 3232 fijate el datasheet para ver el patillaje.


----------

